# Die Wahl der richtigen bzw. passenden Programmiersprache für ein Browsergame.



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

Morgen,

ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken ein eigenes Browsergame zu machen. Ansich habe ich mir schon länger mit der Datenbankstruktur etc. beschälftigt was mir aber immer noch absolut kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist die Programmiersprache ansich.

PHP scheidet von hausaus aus, weils einfach zu langsam ist
C++ mit dll Technik(zum "im speicher lassen") sehr schnell mit der richtigen Konfiguration allerdings halt recht aufwendig zu programmieren bzw. Zeitlich halt.
Java bzw. JSP wäre ansich interresant da es recht schnell ist. Nur habe ich damit noch nicht die Ahnung und weis auch nicht ob es möglich sit, Code im Speicher zu halten.
ASP.net ebenfalls schnell und schön zu programmieren leider nur "indirekt atm nur" auf Windows lauffähig und auch hier weis ich nicht, ob es möglich ist, Code im speicher zu lassen.

Logischerweiese werden viele Sachen so weit wies eben möglich ist, statisch gemacht.

Mein Hauptziel wäre es hier allerdings eher sowas wie ein "Browsergamedk" zu lmachen um es so so variabel wie möglich zu halten. Im notfall mit einer Installationsroutine, die halt "dynamisch" Quellcode generiert


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Juli 2005)

naja ein BrowserGame sollte schon im "Browser" ablaufen oder nicht?
Ich denke wenn Du ein Browsergame Schreiben möchtest hast Du die Wahl zwischen Java Applets, JSP, ASP, PHP,Perl. Denke das waren ziemlich alle.
Notfalls kannst Du ja verschiedene Guis anbieten, aber dein "Core" sprich das Game ansich, solltest Du mit einer "Serverfähigen" Sprache erstellen. Und ich frag mich wie Du drauf kommst das PHP langsam ist? Eigendlich laufen viele, wenn nicht sogar alle mir Bekannten Browsergames mit PHP. 

Hoffe das hat dir irgendwie weitergeholfen!


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja ein BrowserGame sollte schon im "Browser" ablaufen oder nicht?
> Ich denke wenn Du ein Browsergame Schreiben möchtest hast Du die Wahl zwischen Java Applets, JSP, ASP, PHP,Perl. Denke das waren ziemlich alle.
> Notfalls kannst Du ja verschiedene Guis anbieten, aber dein "Core" sprich das Game ansich, solltest Du mit einer "Serverfähigen" Sprache erstellen. Und ich frag mich wie Du drauf kommst das PHP langsam ist? Eigendlich laufen viele, wenn nicht sogar alle mir Bekannten Browsergames mit PHP.
> 
> Hoffe das hat dir irgendwie weitergeholfen!



Nein hat mir garnix geholfen. Alles was ich oben augezählt habe ist serverseitig und ein "browsergame" läuft auch Serverseitig ab. Wenn du schon JavaApplet erwähnst, müsstest du auch Flash erwähnen aber es soll ja Serverseitig ablaufen.
PHP ist wohl die langsamste aktuelle S_criptsprache. Siehe Benchmarks und die "Grundtechnik" die PHP ohne Optimizer verwendet. Von cachen hat PHP standardmäßig zumindest noch nichts gehört ;-).

Ja warum laufen die wohl darin? Weil die meisten Browsergames eben von Leuten gemacht wurden, die nicht sooo viel Ahnung haben. Oder einfach sgen " ich kann php also mach ichs auch damit" kennen keine Alternativen ka fragt mich nicht. PHP und Browsergame ist absoluteer Performancekiller und iditoisch atm zumindest ;-)


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

Ach grad is mir noch ne Möglichkeit eingefallen, von der ich nicht viel Ahnung habe und die ansich trozdem auf der Serverseite noch eine Sprache braucht. Und zwar dass man mit JavaScript nur die einzelnen Werte immer wieder holt. Ansich optimal weil man nur wirklkch 100(100 erz zb. nur die wirklichen daten)  übertragt nur eben erhöht das die Requestanzahl enorm vermindert aber den Traffic auf ein Minimum. Problem natürlich Welche Sprache verträgt schnelle Aufrufe? PHP is ja da schon wieder weit abgeschlagen :>


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Juli 2005)

Ganz ehrlich machs doch einfach in Perl. 
Wenn Du meinst das PHP so langsam ist... 
Wenn Du c++ Serverseitig für das Browsergame laufenlassen willst, dann erklär mir mal wie der Browser da rann kommt.
Und Appelts sind wohl nicht das selbe wie Flash. Dich möchte ich sehen wie Du ohne ein Backend eine DB abfrage in Flash realisiertst...


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

Hm wie sag ich dir das jetzt? Du hast keine Ahnugn :>

Perl ist fast genauso langsam wie PHP. Und C++ läuft dann über CGI und ist absolut kein Problem ;-)

Ach und zum Flashdingsbumgs: http://www.destinysphere.com (weis nich obs richtig is im notfall googlen komm grad nich da drauf wegen "schulproxy")


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Juli 2005)

Oh man ganz ehrlich? 
ich muss auf passen das ich hier ned anfang zu flamen, wir mal ein Blick auf die Seite.. Flash ist die GUI und rate mal woher die ihre Daten bekommt... sicher nicht von Flash selbst...


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

Ja und? Mir is schon klar, dass Flash keine Direktverbindung aufbaut trozdem is es erwähnenswert wenn du schon nmit solchen Sachen wie JavaApplet etc. kommst.

Btw weil ichs mal wieder in ner Sig sehe: Firefox is xmal besser als Opera und dein Link(hätt ich den draufgeklickt wenn ich die Aktion nich kenne ;-)) ist irreführend weil man Opera eben nich für Lau bekommt)


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Juli 2005)

[ot]Ganz ehrlich Du flamest hier grad nur rum.[/ot]
Flash und Aplets zu vergleichen ist wie Javascript unf Java zu vergleichen...
Aus deiner Argumentationskette geht ausserdem hervor das C++ auls CGI Modul sowieso das einzig wahre ist. Ergo war deine Frage an sich ziemlich unötig.


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

JavaApplet in eine Frage in Sachen serverseitigen Sprachen zu bringen ist genau das gleiche wie eine Flashgui anzusprechen. Von vergleichen habe ich nichts gesagt.

Nebenbei hast du anscheinend nicht gelesen, dass ich c++ zu "zeitaufwendig" halte. Wenn du zu diesem Thema nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst, dannlass doch bitte das posten. 

Danke.


----------



## Ultraflip (4. Juli 2005)

Auch wenn Du es wohl nicht hören willst, schau Dir bitte mal folgendes an:

PHP MMORPG 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Juli 2005)

@topicersteller:
So leute wie dich habe ich gefressen..
keine Ahnung  und dann persönlich werden.
@thema
Also nochmal Wenn du es für zu aufwendig erachtest es in C/C++ zu machen, dann machs mit Java, ggf kannst Du Dort RMI einsetzen, und das ggf auslagern.
da Du alle anderen Sprachen für zu langsam erachtest, oder Dir sonstige Dinge die du vermutlich auch nur Gerüchteweise gehört hast, nicht gefallen, solltest Du auf darauf zurückgreifen. Was du bereits "kannst", alles andere würde wie das flickwerk eines Anfängers, die Performance total in den Keller ziehen.
Alles hat seine vor und nachteile und man kann alles langsam Programmieren...


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

Hm kanns mir erst um 4 Uhr angucken es seiden du würdest es posten :> *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So leute wie dich habe ich gefressen..
> keine Ahnung  und dann persönlich werden.
> 
> Also nochmal Wenn du es für zu aufwendig erachtest es in C/C++ zu machen, dann machs mit Java, ggf kannst Du Dort RMI einsetzen, und das ggf auslagern.
> ...



Sowas wie dich esse ich nicht. Mein Hund vielleicht   
Es ist fakt dass php und perl und konsorten sehr langsam sind! Da brauch ich mit dir garnicht darüber zu diskutieren mein lieber. Dass du jetzt erst mit RMI kommst(ka was das ist vielleicht erläuterst du es näher(eigenltich das worauf ich hier hinauswollte)) versteh ich nicht. Denn der andere ganze Flame wäre unnötig! Vorher war ich ja noch nett aber jetzt nervst du. Informier dich vorher und lass mich mit halbwissen in Ruhe. Vielleicht futterst du ja mal Google mit php benchmark etc. oder informier dich erstmal wie php arbeitet.


----------



## Mamphil (4. Juli 2005)

Bitte achte auf korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Zeichensetzung und einen etwas freundlicheren Umgangston!

Du musst dir überlegen, was du willst: Es gibt vorkompilierte Scripts und zur Laufzeit kompilierte Scripts - beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.

PHP ist zwar nicht unbedingt das Schnellste, ich hatte damit aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie Probleme. Der Flaschenhals ist eher eine schlechte, performance-fressende Programmierweise (die auch jede andere Programmiersprache in die Knie zwingt) oder die Bandbreite. 

Mamphil


----------



## sks (4. Juli 2005)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte achte auf korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Zeichensetzung und einen etwas freundlicheren Umgangston!
> 
> Du musst dir überlegen, was du willst: Es gibt vorkompilierte Scripts und zur Laufzeit kompilierte Scripts - beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.
> 
> ...



Dadurch, dass PHP eben nicht vorkompiliert ist, ist es sehr lansgam. Zusätzlich ist es noch langsamer als Perl obwohl beide nicht vorkompiliert werden und das macht bei paar 1000seiten pro Minute(von mir aus auch sekunden ka) sehr viel aus!


----------



## JohannesR (4. Juli 2005)

Ich sehe in deinem Ursprungsposting keine Frage, dein Umgangston ist unter aller Sau und dein Satzbau indiskutabel. Ich mach den Thread mal einfach zu.


----------

